# Fly Fishing TX Coast in Winter



## salt_fly

To all you TX fly fishers out there: Can you sight fish on the TX coast in the winter time? Are the redfish still around? What kind of conditions/areas are you looking for? Do you have to wait for a few days of warm(ish) weather for the fish to get on the flats? Do you try to concentrate on areas near deeper water where fish go when it's cold? What about presence or absence of food sources? Any advice would be appreciated, I don't want to stop fishing for 4 or 5 months every year. PM me if you want.


----------



## 35036

You’re asking questions that can only be answered by getting out on the water and putting your time in. Nobody can put the rod in your hand or your boat in the right spot for you...learn whatever body of water you fish well enough to answer the questions you listed above and you may just take some pride in your abilities to master your home waters...particularly since the Texas coast is vastly different from north to south. I say this encouragingly....time to get after it!....best of luck.


----------



## CKEAT

Check out the “bite me” Texas Saltwater podcast.


----------



## Jred

Winter isn’t 4-5 months long in Texas. What I noticed while I lived there is I once water temps drop below around 55-50 fish are in deeper water and you’re not sightfishing. January is pretty much the only month this happens


----------



## Wata

Winter water levels in TX are typically low enough to change where you fish. Now the deeper flats and shorelines are the right depth, and the skinny flats are dry. And redfish' daily pattern is opposite from summer: whereas in summer they are active early and then take an afternoon siesta, in winter they are lethargic early and get more active in midday/afternoon as the water warms up. Good luck.


----------



## karstopo

Sure, find a shallow oyster reef, one at or just below the surface. The bay waters will be likely very clear since it’s winter. If the wind is down, you almost certainly will see sheephead, a lot of them, and very likely see redfish, maybe less of those. Or big drains or channels, redfish will come up along the edges to feed. Sometimes, you might see a mud boil before you see a fish.

But, I like to poke around areas with lots of oyster reefs and mud, especially if deep water isn’t miles away and it usually isn’t, from November to March. A couple days after a big frontal passage with a warming trend about to kick in, those are prime areas for seeing fish.


----------



## Caddis

I'd hire a guide a couple of times in the areas you want to fish. A couple of different guides.


----------



## TX_maverick

Just get out there and find them. Some of my best redfish days have been when the air temp is in the 30's. Redfish don't care about temperature as much. Water is clean right now, especially on high pressure days with blue bird skies and no wind. Worst case is you go out and don't find much, but remember everything you see as far as structure goes, it will help you at some point. Heck just plan on getting out and finding structure to mark, and put fishing as a secondary option one day.


----------



## 35036

Wata said:


> Winter water levels in TX are typically low enough to change where you fish. Now the deeper flats and shorelines are the right depth, and the skinny flats are dry. And redfish' daily pattern is opposite from summer: whereas in summer they are active early and then take an afternoon siesta, in winter they are lethargic early and get more active in midday/afternoon as the water warms up. Good luck.


Solid input here...again, your questions are tough to answer because they’re pretty broad but this is helpful regardless of where you’re at on the Texas coast, port Arthur to port Isabel...


----------



## 35036

Caddis said:


> I'd hire a guide a couple of times in the areas you want to fish. A couple of different guides.


I particularly like this because of the safety aspect....observing HOW a guide runs their boat in any given area can teach you about safe nav practices there...watching HOW they catch their fish and locate them will also translate to better success elsewhere than just watching where they took you as well. No need to crowd a guide’s spot ( especially where I’m at) because texas fish are pretty cooperative most anywhere you can find them...much better behaved fish than a south Florida or flood tide redfish in SC...healthier here too.


----------



## Sublime

I can limit on reds any day in the winter, I don't care how cold it is. Now for the caveat, that is chunking lures to reefs and drop offs on my local creeks and rivers. When I fly fish (which is most of the time) I refuse to blind cast. With that said, I have more consistently found reds on the flats in the winter from the midcoast down. The marshes in my area are pretty much devoid of reds in the winter.


----------



## 35036

TX_maverick said:


> Just get out there and find them. Some of my best redfish days have been when the air temp is in the 30's. Redfish don't care about temperature as much. Water is clean right now, especially on high pressure days with blue bird skies and no wind. Worst case is you go out and don't find much, but remember everything you see as far as structure goes, it will help you at some point. Heck just plan on getting out and finding structure to mark, and put fishing as a secondary option one day.


My man!....preach!.....love this... Another quick set of questions about how to catch fish with an invitation to “PM me” in case people don’t want others seeing it...we should be here to help each other as a community...these posts are always like asking a deer hunter where to hang his stand...”a tree by a creek and a food plot” ...The answers are too many to be counted and generically fit so many places...Texas is a huge! ...could just see if anybody wants to go fishing, plenty of folks who enjoy fishing with new folks...OP, I have recent offers in my posts.


----------



## karstopo

It’s odd how people, including a lot of local fishermen, tend to characterize winter along the Gulf coast of Texas. Some of the best fishing in the year can be had in winter, but a lot of people shut it down in November or Decembe, put everything away until April. Do y’all realize we aren’t in New Jersey or Massachusetts? Winter consists of a frontal passage, some big wind for a day or two, maybe a bright sunny 2-3 days with low winds and temperatures in the 60’s and then repeat. Maybe the frontal passages get compressed or the between fronts period gets extended, but that‘s the basic pattern, December through March.

Scouting around in mosquito free, low humidity, brilliant sunshine, and comfortable temperatures in ultra clear water does not generally suck.


----------



## Kennerman

Not speaking from experience. But....I've read postings suggesting that on a bright blue bird winter day that the dark mud shallow areas make the water warmer so reds could be there. Now the old school recommendations are to go over to the Army Hole after a series of cold fronts with the rest of the gang. It may take a microskiff to get in there although I suppose it wouldn't be fly fishing. I've never been able to go there at the right times, but the Army Hole is legendary.

I think the reason that you don't see so many boats in the fall and winter is that those guys are having fun deer hunting.


----------



## salt_fly

alan feeser said:


> My man!....preach!.....love this... Another quick set of questions about how to catch fish with an invitation to “PM me” in case people don’t want others seeing it...we should be here to help each other as a community...these posts are always like asking a deer hunter where to hang his stand...”a tree by a creek and a food plot” ...The answers are too many to be counted and generically fit so many places...Texas is a huge! ...could just see if anybody wants to go fishing, plenty of folks who enjoy fishing with new folks...OP, I have recent offers in my posts.


To clarify my original post: I made my questions broad because I would never ask someone where their favorite spots are in Galveston or Port O' Connor, etc. I don't ask people specifics and I don't expect them to ask me either. I have been fly fishing for 35 yrs. and it is what I do 99% of the time. In the past, I have not fished much in the winter mostly because of lack of days off from work that coincide with good weather. I am expecting that to change soon. I am only looking for general thought processes in how to go about it differently than summer or fall sight fishing and whether it's worthwhile. I understand that there is no substitute for time on the water, but was hoping for some general ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

karstopo said:


> It’s odd how people, including a lot of local fishermen, tend to characterize winter along the Gulf coast of Texas. Some of the best fishing in the year can be had in winter, but a lot of people shut it down in November or Decembe, put everything away until April. Do y’all realize we aren’t in New Jersey or Massachusetts? Winter consists of a frontal passage, some big wind for a day or two, maybe a bright sunny 2-3 days with low winds and temperatures in the 60’s and then repeat. Maybe the frontal passages get compressed or the between fronts period gets extended, but that‘s the basic pattern, December through March.
> 
> Scouting around in mosquito free, low humidity, brilliant sunshine, and comfortable temperatures in ultra clear water does not generally suck.


This x 1000

It doesn't usually stay cold very long and when you catch a bluebird day with highs in the 60's or 70's after a front the reds turn on. And on the Upper Coast I've found good sight-fishing for trout too because the water clears up and the trout get up on the mud holes or along the oyster bars for warmth.


----------



## 35036

salt_fly said:


> To clarify my original post: I made my questions broad because I would never ask someone where their favorite spots are in Galveston or Port O' Connor, etc. I don't ask people specifics and I don't expect them to ask me either. I have been fly fishing for 35 yrs. and it is what I do 99% of the time. In the past, I have not fished much in the winter mostly because of lack of days off from work that coincide with good weather. I am expecting that to change soon. I am only looking for general thought processes in how to go about it differently than summer or fall sight fishing and whether it's worthwhile. I understand that there is no substitute for time on the water, but was hoping for some general ideas. Thanks.


No need for clarification, please don’t take my comment personal. Your time on the water doesn’t matter to me and you don’t owe me any explanation, I’m just another guy on this forum… Clearly you have a general understanding because your questions are reasonable, but not very specific… We just didn’t have a lot to work with in terms of responses.…My offer stands, let me know if you ever make it to the north Texas coast and you’ve got an open invitation for the front deck


----------



## jay.bush1434

I fish West G bay all year long. Yes the frequency of cold fronts blowing through keeps me off the water but they usually only last 2 or 3 days. After a front passes, look at the weather forecast to see when the wind will switch directions back to the E and SE. Usually, those are the days to be out there on the flats sight fishing. Our water becomes very clear, tends to be lower than normal and the fish tend to be a lot more skittish. There are no secret spots so study Google Maps, get a paper chart of the area and line it up with what you see online and then get after it. It is a really good idea to hire a guide or two a couple times if you really want to jump start your fishing, but that applies anywhere.
Don't burn the flats, watch out for duck hunters if you go early (pro tip: don't go early), pinch down the barbs on your hooks and I hope you have a 7" draft or less skiff. Good luck, post pics. If you are in the Gtown area, message me. I'll be happy to take you out for a quick tour.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yes


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes


I hear Zephyr Cove is particularly productive in winter.


----------



## scissorhands

Galveston is terrible, but I hear POC and further south is about as good as it gets.


----------



## Wata

scissorhands said:


> Galveston is terrible, but I hear POC and further south is about as good as it gets.


Nah, POC and further south are terrible. I hear Sabine Lake and further east are as good as it gets!


----------



## scissorhands

Wata said:


> Nah, POC and further south are terrible. I hear Sabine Lake and further east are as good as it gets!


Nah! you got some bad info from someone. 😄


----------



## Surffshr

There is no reason to fish in Texas during our harsh winter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I hear Zephyr Cove is particularly productive in winter.


Fish have to eat, I never understood why people think fish can’t be caught in winter. They’re actually easier to catch when it’s cold because they congregate and when you find them they are stacked up and hungry.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

My favorite time to fish is in the winter. However, the places I fish are entirely different than where I fish in the summer, spring and fall. I spend 99% of may time in the tertiary bays systems like the Mission, Nueces, Aransas Delta, etc. where there is a prevalence of soft mud and shell. I have more 20 fish days this time of the year than any other - just want to time your fishing at least two days after the passage of a significant front.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Was yesterday considered winter?


----------



## Kennerman

wow, what a beauty,

Yes, it does look like you were fishing in harsh winter weather but you toughed it out. You earned it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> I'm curious. Smack, is that you with that red?


Why


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> Just wondering! Trying to put a face to the discussions we've had! Nothing more!


Try that cancel culture bullshit with me and you will regret it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jackson man said:


> Wow! Sounds like you're in a real "holiday mood"! I remember when during the "listen monkies" thread you said something about "sticking together and stopping the name calling". What happened? We both know that we don't agree on much, but why the agression?


Oh Mike Parker you are something special. You were asking the moderator about banned members posting. Aren’t you banned Mike? Just asking...


----------



## Caddis

I just say nice fatty!  I didn't know you fly fished Mack.


----------



## 35036

Wata said:


> Nah, POC and further south are terrible. I hear Sabine Lake and further east are as good as it gets!


Haha, too funny....say what y'all will, but i've seen some awful big fish cruising awful shallow in sabine and surrounding marsh lately!....fingers crossed we can get some of the rain to subside and the water clear back up!


----------



## RJTaylor

Love winter fly fishing on the LLM. Don't have to get up early, no traffic, and plenty of fish to chase as long as the wind isn't howling. The edges of the ICW are a good place to start on lower tides. Maybe 2021 will be the year I put down the bow before March.


----------



## Fishing123455Y

It’s usually sunny in between fronts and provides awesome fly fishing . Water low , warming of flats . Good times


----------



## hipshot

FWIW I have sight cast to upper slot reds in St. Charles Bay in knee deep water with water temps in the fifties.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy

Winter is absolutely my favorite season to fish the mid-to-lower Texas coast. First and foremost, it is absolutely amazing how many boats leave the water following the dove season opener and do not return until April or even May. Most winter days, even the most picture perfect, you will have all the water to yourself. With that said, there are times and places where the fishing is significantly better than others. As far as timing, that will depend upon the passage of cold fronts. The day the front passes and the following day will often present tough conditions. In my experience, those blue bird days which follow the second day after the front passes - and regardless of the air or water temperature, can be exceptional. The excellent fishing will generally continue until the approach of the next front, when the wind shifts out of the southeast and blows like a banshee. Wash. Repeat. As far as location, I generally begin to target the secondary bay systems beginning in October or November and that is where I focus my attention until Spring arrives. Where? The Mission and Aransas River deltas in the Rockport area, Nueces Bay near Corpus and places like Alazan Bay off the ULM. The water level drops, but water clarity in these typically muddy back bays turns to something more resembling the Bahamas. However, you will most often find fish concentrated in areas with a mud bottom or with a lot of shell. This bottom warms fastest and holds onto heat the longest, spawning numerous shrimp hatches until "true" winter sets in. 

Damn, I wish I were out there right now!


----------



## vinnie

Caddis said:


> I just say nice fatty! I didn't know you fly fished Mack.


Plenty of reds around Aransas Pass in Jan. As said.late morning starts and afternoon site fishin.. 1 to 4 was best with water temps in the low 60s. cheers


----------



## Gashoop

I've had fantastic fishing in Louisiana in the winter.


----------



## KtySpot

karstopo said:


> It’s odd how people, including a lot of local fishermen, tend to characterize winter along the Gulf coast of Texas. Some of the best fishing in the year can be had in winter, but a lot of people shut it down in November or Decembe, put everything away until April. Do y’all realize we aren’t in New Jersey or Massachusetts? Winter consists of a frontal passage, some big wind for a day or two, maybe a bright sunny 2-3 days with low winds and temperatures in the 60’s and then repeat. Maybe the frontal passages get compressed or the between fronts period gets extended, but that‘s the basic pattern, December through March.
> 
> Scouting around in mosquito free, low humidity, brilliant sunshine, and comfortable temperatures in ultra clear water does not generally suck.


Indeed. I'm planning to take in some January wading myself.


----------



## Stickmanmitch

AggieFlyGuy said:


> Winter is absolutely my favorite season to fish the mid-to-lower Texas coast. First and foremost, it is absolutely amazing how many boats leave the water following the dove season opener and do not return until April or even May. Most winter days, even the most picture perfect, you will have all the water to yourself. With that said, there are times and places where the fishing is significantly better than others. As far as timing, that will depend upon the passage of cold fronts. The day the front passes and the following day will often present tough conditions. In my experience, those blue bird days which follow the second day after the front passes - and regardless of the air or water temperature, can be exceptional. The excellent fishing will generally continue until the approach of the next front, when the wind shifts out of the southeast and blows like a banshee. Wash. Repeat. As far as location, I generally begin to target the secondary bay systems beginning in October or November and that is where I focus my attention until Spring arrives. Where? The Mission and Aransas River deltas in the Rockport area, Nueces Bay near Corpus and places like Alazan Bay off the ULM. The water level drops, but water clarity in these typically muddy back bays turns to something more resembling the Bahamas. However, you will most often find fish concentrated in areas with a mud bottom or with a lot of shell. This bottom warms fastest and holds onto heat the longest, spawning numerous shrimp hatches until "true" winter sets in.
> 
> Damn, I wish I were out there right now!


Yup was going to say the same things. My favorite time of year to fish here.


----------



## TX_maverick

Winter time is the right time! I also use the clear water to scout structures for other times of the year. I make it a habit to fish random spots just to see what’s there in the winter, both in terms of fish and bottom structure. Usually it all pays off.


----------

